# New addition to the stable!!



## rhd1607 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just got me a 2011 Specialized Roubaix SL2. Got the frameset for an awesome price from a buddy of mine. She rides like a beauty and weighs in at 16.5 pounds. Anyways, just wanted to share the love!



















*Specs*:
Frameset: 2011 Specialized Roubaix SL2
Group set: 2010 SRAM Rival
Seatpost: FSA SL-K
Stem: FSA SL-K
Handlebar: FSA SL-K
Saddle: Specialized Alias
Wheelset: Bicycle Wheelhouse Blackset 
Tires: Rubino Pro 3


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Beauty!*

Love the stealth black!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice - but everyone knows *RED* is faster. Lighter too!


----------

